# GVWR info - database?



## 95769

Hi all, a newbie here.I'm looking to buy and import an RV from the US, but am having trouble finding info on GVWR's. I know that the limit is 7500 kg and that is equivalent to 16000 lbs, but does anybody know of a resource for checking the GVWR of a particular make/model? It's difficult assessing the best value deal and feasibility if I have to ask the question of every dealer or seller with regard to every vehicle, and it would be great to minimise wasted time on my buying trip. If there is no database I'd be happy to share the small amount of data I've collected.It's a shame that the manufacturers seem to be pushing the GVWR to astronomical levels as a marketing exercise. Tough for us in europe that want more space without an HGV licence.
Thanks for any help or info.


----------



## johnsandywhite

Hi *900triumph*. That's a rather difficult question. I have looked in the past to try and find a definitive List but have so far failed. However, most RV's of less than 32ft come below the 16000lbs 7500kg.


----------



## MicknPat

*What Does it Mean?*

The brochure I have on the 2005 Damon European Daybreak 3062 shows in the weights and measurements section GVWR 16.5 K & GCWR 21K, what do these initials mean ? :roll:

I presume G= Gross V= Vehicle W= Weight R=? C=?

Sorry if this question has been answered already  , I'm trying my best to view ALL postings to save any repeat questions but as sure as god made little green apples as soon as I've written a new posting, hit the send button and resumed looking around the site then I come across the same question


----------



## johnsandywhite

Hi again *Mick_P*. Basically it is the Unladen and Laden weights.


----------



## 88966

Hi 900triumph and JohnSandy,

This question of weights is one of the things I found v. diff. to find out.

Could I suggest that perhaps a database could be started on this site so that the info. you have and others are collecting could be shared and eventually we would have something that does not appear to be available elsewhere!!

Perhaps a friendly MODERATOR might notice and help.

BillD


----------



## johnsandywhite

That's a good idea *Bill D*. Even the American's get confused over the GVWR & GCWR. I would say 99.9% of them don't know what it means or care. :roll:


----------



## johnsandywhite

I have actually found something :-

GCVWR: This term does not exists!! 

GVW: Gross Vehicle Weight - the actual weight of a vehicle.

GVWR: Gross Vehicle Weight Rating: The maximum allowed GVW for a vehicle.

GCW: Gross Combined Weight: The total weight of everything - tow vehicle, trailer, etc.

GCWR: The maximum allowed GCW.

GAW (front or rear): The Gross Axle Weight - the amount of weight on that particular axle.

GAWR (front or rear): The Gross Axle Weight Rating: The maximum allowed GAW.

UVW: Unloaded Vehicle Weight, also know as "Dry Weight". This is the weight of a trailer with no liquids or options. The GVW of the trailer will usually be 500-1500 pounds more than this number.

Tow Rating: The rated towing capacity of a tow vehicle - generally based upon curb weight plus one 150-lb driver. This number is NOT designed as an indicator of what you can tow under normal conditions, but it is useful for comparisons.

Actual towing capacity is about 1,000 pounds less that the tow rating, or, to be more accurate, it's GCWR-GVW, provided that the number you get is less than the tow rating, which it may not be for certain vehicles (it's pretty unusual - mostly heavier duty trucks). 

 Hope this is of some help. :wink:


----------



## 95769

Thanks for input guys.I think the most important is the GVWR, since this is the one that is equivalent to the Max. Allowable Mass (7500 kg/16000 lbs) that the DVLA use to determine whether a vehicle can be driven on a normal car licence. I have found a resource that I think might help, but has cost about £100. When it arrives from US I'll post details if it is of any use.
In the meantime, here are the RV's that I have found so far that seem to be under the limit.I have been looking at 30' plus.
MODEL GVWR
1991 Fleetwood Bounder 34J 16000 
1986 Holiday Rambler 30' 14500
1988 Mallard 33SB 34' 14500
1989 Pace Arrow 34' 15000
1994 Fleetwood Bounder 34J 16000
1990 Pace Arrow 34' 15000

Don't know enough about forum creation to know if this can be formatted to stay on front page and be added to by everyone, but would love to see it happen! Will add more as I find them - hope there are some in the mid 1990's!
Sorry about formatting, it looked OK as I typed it.


----------



## johnsandywhite

:? 8O I sure hope you are not referring to the RV Consumer Group? What RV are you buying by the way? When is it arriving? :wink:


----------



## 88926

Just delivered mine to the docks at Brunswick Georgia the shipper had it down for 8600 lbs uvw did`t
like to tell him it is 13,500 lbs or near as damit.There were 5 others awaiting shipping 2x 32 to 34 ft petrols and 2x c clas petrols the other and the most interesting is a 40ft Beaver Monteray diesel just wonder if that is heading to the UK because without looking into the specifications i recon its way over 12m i know the 40ft Monaco is too long and its the same body from the same company


----------



## 95769

RV Consumer Group not good then? You might be in time to save me some dosh!!!!


----------



## 95769

...and to the other part of your post, jsw, we haven't bought anything yet, just planning a buying trip sometime in sept or october so gathering info - and getting up courage, I suppose.


----------



## 95769

Hi Ian H,
Wonder if you could kindly let us know how much you paid for shipping and how large your unit is?
Hope all goes smoothly and that you enjoy it when you get it back.


----------



## johnsandywhite

Hi *900triumph*. I have heard from other USA Web sites that the RV Consumer group can be a waste of money. You makes your choice. Why waste money? 
Just for guidance. It costs around $125 per linear foot to ship an RV. This link to a shipping company might give you some idea:-

http://tinyurl.com/8lg96

http://tinyurl.com/ch4sv


----------



## 95769

It might be a waste for a US owner, but it does seem to have the info on the GVWR stats for most models 1993 to 2005.It might be the best or only way to get that info in one place, although they must have got their info somehow. I read through the long thread elsewhere on this forum regarding the legality or otherwise of driving RV's over 7500kg MAM on a car licence. Very difficult when nobody seems to have the ability to issue an official clarification. Whilst I can see the necessity for having a limit on size of vehicle it is frustrating that so many modern RV's of useful but not extravagent size (34ft?)
come in at 17000 lbs plus.


----------



## johnsandywhite

Hi *900triumph*. George is the expert on Motorhome/RV weights that a car driver can drive. Maybe he can start a thread off again discussing the legalities of vehicles classed as a motorhome? :wink:


----------



## 98452

900triumph said:


> ...and to the other part of your post, jsw, we haven't bought anything yet, just planning a buying trip sometime in sept or october so gathering info - and getting up courage, I suppose.


SNAP!!!! on everything including time scale :wink:


----------



## 88726

hi guys

may i just nip in and say :---

hi j s w , stick another tenner in the meter mate :wink:


----------

